

Mining primecoin using DigitalOcean - david4096
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=252944.0

======
JeremyMorgan
Yeah, sign up thru random dude's referral link and enter my credit card info?
No thanks.

While I'm sure if you put your mind to it you may be able to make a small
profit mining coins in VMs like this, I don't really think it's a great long
term strategy and I wouldn't be surprised in the least if it didn't really
pencil out.

